

Firesheep and smartphones - piers

With the whole firesheep thing that was talking about yesterday, would this include smartphone traffic over wifi, or something like seesmic desktop?
======
Rungeek
I just tried it with an Open WiFi and my iPhone. It did NOT capture sessions
of Twitter, Facebook, AOL IM, and FourSquare. So I guess it doesn't work with
iPhones... not sure about other smart phones.

------
martey
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1837178>

